# Seminar for teachers - Topic - Misuse of new technlogies - Please suggest points



## din (Apr 28, 2009)

As the title says, planning a seminar, the audience will be school teachers. The idea is to make them aware of the misuse of new technologies. When they know more about this, they will be able to educate students on the ethical use of modern technologies - at least that is what I think.

Example :

Taking photos (without permission) using mobile phone and digital cam and putting it in 'certain' websites.

Taking photos of ladies taking bath in holy rivers. Students taking photos of lady teachers, modify it and put in internet (lot of such incidents reported in newspapers recently). Taking photos of neighbors, servants and even family members and putting it in internet.

Tapping mobile phone conversations / recording it without the owner knowing and making it public.

Hidden cameras in public toilets, bathrooms, dress changing rooms.

Recording web cam sessions and sharing it publicly.

Stealing private photos and putting it in websites.

In certain cases, it is the mistake of the victim. But in most cases, they are not aware of it. The women taking bath in Ganges never know someone is filming them. The ladies walking down the street or the lady teacher in classroom or the girls traveling in train or bus may not be knowing a mobile phone camera or digi cam is zooming into their body parts. 

Porn is a different matter, I mean the porn stars / movie stars / models show their body to earn money. They know their photos / videos will be made public. But the 'real life photography' is not the same. The accidental snaps, videos, phone conversations spoils the life of innocent people who are not at all aware of such dangers.

Of course, everything can't be stopped, even with the help of cyber laws. But I think making people aware of these things will be a good idea.

Now, need your help ! Please give points, like the ones mentioned above. Basically misuse of modern technologies by youngsters, students etc and dangers behind it. Also the ways (if any) to prevent the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 28, 2009)

Talk about privacy.
Deficiency of Indian privacy laws and the need to strengthen them.

How to protect yourself? Tough. Do you stop bathing in the Ganges? Do I stop teaching? I know that students quietly photograph teachers, but they are best ignored. If it turns up on the internet then the best you can do is to file a police complaint in the cyber crime cell and try to find the culprit.


----------



## din (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you NucleusKore

Yes, privacy - is a good point to discuss about and of course about cyber laws.

And I agree with you, in most of the cases we can't do much. But can only make people aware of these, plus can educate the students - they might be doing it for fun and may not be knowing the seriousness and problems involved.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2009)

I think its a very good move to hold such a seminar. That way the students now know that the other side is not unaware of what they may be doing. That may kind of instill a 'hidden' fear in the students regarding the misuse of technology.

I do not haf any points to add on. But I'm all for such a seminar and think its a very sensible thing to do


----------



## yippee (Apr 28, 2009)

"misuse of technology"
all i can think is about patriot act and google


----------



## din (Apr 30, 2009)

Just came across some news

Ghaziabad: A 23-year-old girl student of a private engineering college in Sahibabad committed suicide after she suspected that hidden cameras were fitted in her bathroom, police said.

Thats from MSN news.

And one more incident - this time form Kerala   Student took photo of lady teacher. The teacher found that and the authorities suspended him, but due to politics at higher level, the actions taken against him were withdrawn and the teacher and people supporting her are in trouble now !!!

This was from a newspaper 2 days back.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2009)

unknownthinking said:


> Yes students are very much misusing technology creating bombs, cigrettes, Pouchs, etc. very misuse
> 
> 
> cigarettes, that's right now they can create thousands of cigarettes within seconds, so many people will die smoking, killing both active and passive smokers
> ...


Your username suits this post 


_reported..._


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

It is not the technology who is wrong;

But it is us who is making mistake

Only one man is not responsible, but each of us is paying our part to make them sucessfull


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

hey what is this unknownthinking

and what is it written

and what is that reported below


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 1, 2009)

prateek007391 said:


> It is not the technology who is wrong;
> 
> But it is us who is making mistake
> 
> Only one man is not responsible, but each of us is paying our part to make them sucessfull


Din is saying the same thing. He never said that 'technology' is bad. He is raising the issue of 'misuse of technology by humans'



prateek007391 said:


> hey what is this unknownthinking
> 
> and what is it written
> 
> and what is that reported below


That's just a spammer... the mods deleted the spam post.


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

that's right, now it is each of our responsibility that technology should be used wisely


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

How do you set ur status to offline 

if u posted some minutes ago then how r u offline


----------



## din (May 1, 2009)

Yes, exact thing infra mentioned.

I remember reading something about Google Maps in Digit forum one month back or so.

Police in USA used Google Map to locate a kid who was kidnapped. They could pin point the exact location using google maps.

Now, the same google maps were used by the sick retarded people called - terrorists - in the Mumbai massacre.

The same technology for good and bad 

Camera in mobile phone is sure a good thing - when used wisely. But invading into some one's privacy and filming them = using a good technology the wrong way.

Unfortunately, the majority do not know such things happens, and they do not know youngsters among ourselves does such nasty things. What my idea is to list all these things and make them aware of it.

Another thing I noticed (recent trend), when we visit some relative or family friend, they are proud of their children who are 10 yr old or less - _See I do not know all these things of a computer or a mobile phone, my kid does it very fast. He know everything._ - Thats a dangerous attitude. The kids learn thing faster, but they need to be advised too, I mean against the bad ways.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2009)

din said:


> Another thing I noticed (recent trend), when we visit some relative or family friend, they are proud of their children who are 10 yr old or less - _See I do not know all these things of a computer or a mobile phone, my kid does it very fast. He know everything._ - Thats a dangerous attitude. The kids learn thing faster, but they need to be advised too, I mean against the bad ways.



Yes, and these kids take advantage of their parents' lack of awareness about the latest technology. Their parents are not half-aware of what their own mobile phone can do while the kids could be making full use of it, for God knows what. Parents ought to be aware of what their children are doing with their gadgets, on the Internet etc. I'm not in favour of the 'big brother' attitude but there needs to be a proper communication between the parents and cgildren, not just 'here you go son, your new cam-phone'.


----------



## din (May 4, 2009)

OK, I listed most of the points and in the process of making the presentation in Open Office. Will keep you posted.


----------



## medpal (May 5, 2009)

A wonderfull topic.

In todays fast and furious world where every one thinks for themselves teachers / parents / guardians are almost always in dark about what their wards are doing with technology.

Now to educate elders :
They have to showed real beneficial use of technology. (like din mentioned the us police incident involving google maps)

They have to be encouraged to use technology to impart education.

They have to be knowledgable about what are the sidetracks / misuses of technology.

What I personally believe that if you give information to a child / student about the good, the bad, and the ugly and tell / advise them how they are different, how bad and ugly usages may be exciting in shorter term are infact detrimental to society / resources.

I am sure majority of children / student can understand the facts and stay away from them.

For this to happen first teachers / parents / guardians have to change their mentality.

I for sure and many other members here have felt this : if you keep a photo of a filmstar (female / male) in your PC / Mobile / Lappy / Wardrobe / Room / wall majority of elders will raise their nose over it. Why so?

If the photo is not in bad taste it has to be admired whats wrong in it? People throng theatres / multiplexes / tvs to see the same stars while they detest same being done by their kids :no:.

When such tiny innocent desires are suppressed then those will bounce back with multiple desktop environments on kids pc. When in public a nice and decent one while surfing in privacy of room at night a nasty porn / violent environment.

Thanks din for this nice little discussion. These were my 2 cents.

And this prompted me to return here after a long time


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 6, 2009)

^^^
[/Offtopic]

ZOMG... ZOMG... is.. is.. is that really you medpal???!! someone pinch me.. I can't believe he's back after so many years of exile!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back 'pal'. Nice to haf you back 

[Offtopic]


----------



## din (May 6, 2009)

@infra

As you already know I am a "bugging specialist", I saw him in yahoo chat and forced him to post in this thread  I am also very happy to see him back in TDF.

/Din thinking - if it goes like this, people will start calling me 'Uncle Bug' soon 

Coming back to the topic, my bro-in-law was searching cartoons (for my niece whos is 4 yr old) in youtube. And the search result was shocking (you know 'certain cartoons'). Does the safe search really work with google and youtube ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 6, 2009)

din said:


> @infra
> 
> As you already know I am a "bugging specialist", I saw him in yahoo chat and forced him to post in this thread  I am also very happy to see him back in TDF.
> 
> /Din thinking - if it goes like this, people will start calling me 'Uncle Bug' soon


Haha... 



din said:


> Coming back to the topic, my bro-in-law was searching cartoons (for my niece whos is 4 yr old) in youtube. And the search result was shocking (you know 'certain cartoons'). Does the safe search really work with google and youtube ?


Well, to be frank.. we just gotta accept this and move on if we ought to live in this digital world. No place on the net is filth-free (including this forum).


----------



## max_demon (May 7, 2009)

what abut Net Nanny and other Porn Filters , I have been useing OpenDNS and it works great in blocking some of the porn and controlling habits .


----------

